# Backyard Locust



## Rickytree

Some wind and alot of sawdust sunscreen.


Backyard Locust Removal - YouTube


----------



## tree MDS

I made it till about 2:50. The saw looked dull, and the music was terrible. No offense..


----------



## Rickytree

tree MDS said:


> I made it till about 2:50. The saw looked dull, and the music was terrible. No offense..



No offence taken. Saw wasnt' dull, just very hard wood. don't use dull saws, just grab another one.


----------



## treeman75

Retire that rope already or get rid of the end of it, looks like you nicked her pretty good. Those leads werent that big but with you pulling with your michine and shock loading I wouldnt trust it. That was at 2:00 other than that looked like a normal day at the office. Good job.


----------



## Rickytree

treeman75 said:


> Retire that rope already or get rid of the end of it, looks like you nicked her pretty good. Those leads werent that big but with you pulling with your michine and shock loading I wouldnt trust it. That was at 2:00 other than that looked like a normal day at the office. Good job.



I had a feeling someone was going to mention the rope. Thanks


----------



## murphy4trees

Taking those big nearly horizontal limbs to the side with the GRCS was impressive.. LOOKS LIKE it would have been good to set the line out a little farther. Even with good hinging wood, that was a lot of lean to fight... 
Liked the rip cuts too... Anyone that doesn't can KMA...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

For someone that put down alot of other peoples videos, yours is very average. 

Good job, looked like there was some pieces you roped down that i might have just dropped, but videos / pics can be decieving.


----------



## treemandan

murphy4trees said:


> Taking those big nearly horizontal limbs to the side with the GRCS was impressive.. LOOKS LIKE it would have been good to set the line out a little farther. Even with good hinging wood, that was a lot of lean to fight...
> Liked the rip cuts too... Anyone that doesn't can KMA...



Good thing its big enough so we can all get on there at once.


----------



## Rickytree

murphy4trees said:


> Taking those big nearly horizontal limbs to the side with the GRCS was impressive.. LOOKS LIKE it would have been good to set the line out a little farther. Even with good hinging wood, that was a lot of lean to fight...
> Liked the rip cuts too... Anyone that doesn't can KMA...



Thanks, that piece would have made it if I would have just trimmed the tips off from the roof before going into the tree. Problem is I do EVERYTHING! Did a crane job last week and had to sling, cut, and load and it was F%$in HOT!!


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> For someone that put down alot of other peoples videos, yours is very average.
> 
> Good job, looked like there was some pieces you roped down that i might have just dropped, but videos / pics can be decieving.



I like your sarcasm. The job went great, JUST LIKE ME!!


----------



## Rickytree

treemandan said:


> Good thing its big enough so we can all get on there at once.



K that was Hilarious, Your Alright! Kid backed into the minivan today, not a good ending to a alright crane day.


----------



## Rickytree

murphy4trees said:


> Taking those big nearly horizontal limbs to the side with the GRCS was impressive.. LOOKS LIKE it would have been good to set the line out a little farther. Even with good hinging wood, that was a lot of lean to fight...
> Liked the rip cuts too... Anyone that doesn't can KMA...



Eh, just to throw it out there, the limb taken down over the neighbours shed, left green on it and he watched the whole thing.


----------



## murphy4trees

Rickytree said:


> Thanks, that piece would have made it if I would have just trimmed the tips off from the roof before going into the tree. Problem is I do EVERYTHING! Did a crane job last week and had to sling, cut, and load and it was F%$in HOT!!


Sometimes its better to leave the brush on as it just brushes without scratching... Spreads the weight out evenly etc..


----------



## treeclimber101

I couldn't open it lol , cant even see what all the hub bubs about


----------



## Rickytree

murphy4trees said:


> Sometimes its better to leave the brush on as it just brushes without scratching... Spreads the weight out evenly etc..



Definately would rather have a brush burn than a .... well you know what I 'm getting at.


----------



## murphy4trees

To be honest... I origianlly thought you were pretty good, becasue you cut those deep notches from the lift... then when I saw you over-pulled with the GRCS on that ash by the patio/deck, I thought you were seriously lacking, and just got lucky without really knowing why etc.. But after seeing this vid, I AM back to thinking you're good... (mostly)... there were definitely some things shown that haven't had much or any youtube play.. good style IMO.. we actually think a good bit alike in rigging and have a lot of confidence in our falling skills..


----------



## Rickytree

I agree and stated that I did over tighten the rope on the ash pull. There was some wind and wanted to be sure, although this could have barber chaired the log causing damage. I do run big and sharp saws and thought that it would burn through it, which it did. We run a fine line on what we do that's what puts US in a class, Professionals! More to come big topped maple and crane guy golfs on saturday so not available. Thinking Grcs and drill again but with tip tying and bottom cuts. Will try to make a video, things a little pain having the recorder on my chest but I do what I do for the Fans!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

its like watching two grown men stroke each other off.


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> its like watching two grown men stroke each other off.



Ahhh, blow me! Looks who's watching...you!:msp_wink:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> Ahhh, blow me! Looks who's watching...you!:msp_wink:



I was not watching buck wheat. I got a email saying your stroking each other from arborsite.


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> I was not watching buck wheat. I got a email saying your stroking each other from arborsite.



why don't you go do what you do best and go scarf down a couple hundred twinkie's and finish off with a blowme sandwich. What's your bucket rated for fatass or really fatass. probably the really.


----------



## Rickytree

what do have the wraptor for when you weigh 400 pounds.


----------



## treeclimber101

Damnit it's the 3 rd time I tried to watch this video and it's telling me that it cant find it can someone please repost it for me please , I just wanna watch the damn thing what's up are certain people blocked ?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> why don't you go do what you do best and go scarf down a couple hundred twinkie's and finish off with a blowme sandwich. What's your bucket rated for fatass or really fatass. probably the really.



Well you know what you dumb two tooth hillbilly. I might be fat, but it could always be worse i could be you. You pea brained imbsole. When you really want to learn how to run that GCRS give me a call or send a carrier pidgen. I #### turds that are better at tree work then your dumb ass. Could you post another video so that everyone can laugh, well except your one friend. He will just keep stroken your ego.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> why don't you go do what you do best and go scarf down a couple hundred twinkie's and finish off with a blowme sandwich. What's your bucket rated for fatass or really fatass. probably the really.



Oh yeah, by the way. I went to go get some twinkie's but your woman already bought all of them up in the United states. On a good note. I heard your tractor trailer load of flour finally got threw customs.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Oh yeah, by the way. I went to go get some twinkie's but your woman already bought all of them up in the United states. On a good note. I heard your tractor trailer load of flour finally got threw customs.



That's a lot of rolling there, prolly could see it from space , maybe ! What are we talking about?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> That's a lot of rolling there, prolly could see it from space , maybe ! What are we talking about?



its for his woman, you know so you can find that certain spot.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> its for his woman, you know so you can find that certain spot.



Ohhhhhh my!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> To be honest... I origianlly thought you were pretty good, becasue you cut those deep notches from the lift... then when I saw you over-pulled with the GRCS on that ash by the patio/deck, I thought you were seriously lacking, and just got lucky without really knowing why etc.. But after seeing this vid, I AM back to thinking you're good... (mostly)... there were definitely some things shown that haven't had much or any youtube play.. good style IMO.. we actually think a good bit alike in rigging and have a lot of confidence in our falling skills..



I think you guys are making too much out of this treework thing.. just saying.

It is funny to listen to though...


----------



## Rickytree

2eatornot2eat you have no business typing about how fat somebody is when you are extremely over weight. Plug. Want a great laugh chump, how about you post a vid and I don't mean the vid of you scarfing back the twinkies.


----------



## Rickytree

hey if the wraptor can haul your fatass up a tree you should phone the maker and tell them that I can haul up a $hitload.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> 2eatornot2eat you have no business typing about how fat somebody is when you are extremely over weight. Plug. Want a great laugh chump, how about you post a vid and I don't mean the vid of you scarfing back the twinkies.



Why dont you just grow up a#####e


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> hey if the wraptor can haul your fatass up a tree you should phone the maker and tell them that I can haul up a $hitload.



I bought it direct from them, so they already know, but thanks for thinking about them.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Your worse then AA, but at least he was funny to listen to, your just a idiot.


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> its like watching two grown men stroke each other off.



Who's got to grow up? Don't ever #%$ with me I WILL tear you a new one. Anytime!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> Who's got to grow up? Don't ever #%$ with me I WILL tear you a new one. Anytime!



Thats sounds like a threat. Is it? Am i supposed to be scared?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Your worse then AA, but at least he was funny to listen to, your just a idiot.



and your a fat clown in a fat suit being fat and bloated so stay off my thread!!!! LOSER. Come on and post a vid or can't you figure out how to do it......Really ..... Who's the real IDIOT


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thats sounds like a threat. Is it? Am i supposed to be scared?:hmm3grin2orange:



YOUR A JOKE!! but being severely over weight is not.. why don't you join Jenny Craig or something?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> and your a fat clown in a fat suit being fat and bloated so stay off my thread!!!! LOSER. Come on and post a vid or can't you figure out how to do it......Really ..... Who's the real IDIOT



Actually I dont have time to play around and take video cause i am working (I know you dont understand what that is). Besides i dont need other men to stroke me and make me feel all warm and fuzy about being a hack.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> YOUR A JOKE!! but being severely over weight is not.. why don't you join Jenny Craig or something?



You keep saying I am over weight? you never seen me so how the heck would you know. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rickytree

toeatornottoeat BYE!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rickytree

file:///C:/Users/Home%20Computer/Downloads/fatass.png

is that you? then you do need to join Jenny.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

:hmm3grin2orange:


Rickytree said:


> file:///C:/Users/Home%20Computer/Downloads/fatass.png
> 
> is that you? then you do need to join Jenny.


----------



## Rickytree

View attachment 251955



New boots? or just never worked in? FAtass? yep that you. looking down like your scared and your 5 feet off the ground. I will tell you that NO good tree cutter has a 192. Just doesn't happen and if they do have one they don't tell people.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Hey why don't you learn how to attach a image.


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hey why don't you learn how to attach a image.



Just did. Here's another one. This is what real saws look like.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

:hmm3grin2orange: real saws.


----------



## tree MDS

Rickytree said:


> View attachment 251955
> 
> 
> 
> New boots? or just never worked in? FAtass? yep that you. looking down like your scared and your 5 feet off the ground. I will tell you that NO good tree cutter has a 192. Just doesn't happen and if they do have one they don't tell people.



I can't see the pic!! Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> Just did. Here's another one. This is what real saws look like.



Someday when you start wearing big boy panties, maybe you can get yourself a real saw like this MS880. That is if your man enough to pick it up.

Got another question for you. Do you live / work in the ghetto? Looks that way by all the shacks in the videos.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I can't see the pic!! Lol.



I believe he is talking about my avitar pic. We all had a big discussion about it last year. Boots were actually brand new.


----------



## murphy4trees

I don't mind a 192 with a thin 14" bar... cuts alright for pruning.. course (4) 200t's ain't a bad way to go either..

Guess telling you 2 to grow up wouldn't help at this point..

still, if you can't see that there were some nice cuts in that video, its over your head...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

murphy4trees said:


> I don't mind a 192 with a thin 14" bar... cuts alright for pruning.. course (4) 200t's ain't a bad way to go either..
> 
> Guess telling you 2 to grow up wouldn't help at this point..
> 
> still, if you can't see that there were some nice cuts in that video, its over your head...



I like my 192. It cuts nice, and is alot lighter when climbing. 

As far as growing up, your right. I just cant stand people that think there all that and want to cut others down all the time.

There was some nice cuts.


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> As far as growing up, your right. I just cant stand people that think there all that and want to cut others down all the time.



Your a clown. 


"its like watching two grown men stroke each other off." sound familiar . how would you know? maybe from experience....ya...... thought so tubby.. oh by the way if you were smart enough to look for it in my list I have 3120"s . That's plural. Means more than one.


----------



## murphy4trees

2treeornot2tree said:


> As far as growing up, your right. I just cant stand people that think there all that and want to cut others down all the time.



Its never about the other guy... what you can't stand about Ricky (or anyone else) is not about him...


----------



## Rickytree

View attachment 251967


----------



## treeclimber101

Rickytree said:


> View attachment 251967



He's doing it though regardless of his weight he's up. There and that's all that matters


----------



## Rickytree

he wants to start with talking about stroking off and this and that, this is suppost to be about the video not anything else. Trying to be funny and I stress TRYING. Hey aren't you the guy that liked it? figures!


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well you know what you dumb two tooth hillbilly. I might be fat, but it could always be worse i could be you. You pea brained imbsole. When you really want to learn how to run that GCRS give me a call or send a carrier pidgen. I #### turds that are better at tree work then your dumb ass. Could you post another video so that everyone can laugh, well except your one friend. He will just keep stroken your ego.



oh it was this one. ya pure genius right here. you wish you could do what I do but you can't so keep dreaming Porkchop. Opps someone's running to the fridge right now.


----------



## Rickytree

View attachment 251970


----------



## Rickytree

View attachment 251971


----------



## treeclimber101

Rickytree said:


> he wants to start with talking about stroking off and this and that, this is suppost to be about the video not anything else. Trying to be funny and I stress TRYING. Hey aren't you the guy that liked it? figures!



It's funny and I liked your stuff too , cause it's funny I am not even trying to get involved with your and his baby mama drama ! Lighten up man I am turning a new leaf no your mom mas so fat jokes outta me anymore , I do however throughly enjoy some good healthy ball breaking :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treeclimber101

Rickytree said:


> View attachment 251971



Now did you stick that entire log up your butt , or is it just the name of the picture , now see that's funny !


----------



## treeclimber101

And I am gonna cut ya off before ya hit me with the fat jokes , cause your right I am a fat bastard , a happy fat bastard , and I don't drink or do heavy drugs I may burn a lefty from time to time but a good cheesesteak is a vice of mine LOL


----------



## Rickytree

treeclimber101 said:


> I do however throughly enjoy some good healthy ball breaking :msp_rolleyes:



So do I but it should be about watching the video and coming up with some witty comment or perhaps a question not grade 3 insults. The reason why nothing was said that was informative or a calculated question is because the mentality is not there, neither the knowing. So these comments are a direct result of the person's IQ.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> View attachment 251970



Are you compsating for your own small piece of wood?







The moral of the story is your just a GHETTO HACK.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> So do I but it should be about watching the video and coming up with some witty comment or perhaps a question not grade 3 insults. The reason why nothing was said that was informative or a calculated question is because the mentality is not there, neither the knowing. So these comments are a direct result of the person's IQ.



The reason nobody commented on your video is because they couldn't stop shakening there heads long enough to type. Hack


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

murphy4trees said:


> Its never about the other guy... what you can't stand about Ricky (or anyone else) is not about him...



I think those long locks of hair are going to your brain.


----------



## Rickytree

Hey fatass, you are soo see through. you are the hack, are you certified? guess what who cares.


----------



## Rickytree

Fatty, isn't there a lawn mower seat screaming your name right now? If seats could talk it would say" one at a time Please"


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Is that all your dumb hack as got.

As far as certified goes. No I am not, but i am working on getting it this winter.


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Are you compsating for your own small piece of wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moral of the story is your just a GHETTO HACK.



See my point exactly. thanks for proving me right fatty. see nothing to say about the pic except grade 3 level humour. This shows how under educated you really are. thanks fatty. BYE!


----------



## Rickytree

in case you missed it in the commercial thread.

Wow fatty just brilliant stuff leaking out of your garbage compactor you call a mouth. I got an idea.. why do you make yourself useful and go get the shopvac and clean out your belly button.


----------



## Rickytree

Rickytree said:


> in case you missed it in the commercial thread.
> 
> Wow fatty just brilliant stuff leaking out of your garbage compactor you call a mouth. I got an idea.. why do you make yourself useful and go get the shopvac and clean out your belly button.



Now that's funny!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well actually i have a college degree. You keep saying bye and then come back. Even AA got the point faster. You never did answer my question. Do you live in the Ghetto? That would explain alot. Like I said before, if you want me to teach you somethings about tree work let me know.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> Now that's funny!



Actually unlike you, I take showers on a regular basis.


----------



## Rickytree

Fatty you couldn't teach me a thing other than how to eat a big mac in two bites, but just because you can do it doesn't mean I can. Kinda like me with tree work and you not being able to do that. Like that.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Anytime you wanna have a climb off, i am game. Gonna be funny when my fat ass shows you up, getto hack.


----------



## Rickytree

Humour me fatty, try to come up with an intelligent comment.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Its funny how you cant take a little bit of ball busting, when your so good at taking it from your boyfriend from behind.


----------



## Rickytree

Thought so...no intelligence at all. Thanks for proving me right again fatty.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> Thought so...no intelligence at all. Thanks for proving me right again fatty.



only person that thinks your right is you ghetto hack.


----------



## Rickytree

View attachment 251987
Say are those acid wash or stone wash jeans? and whose the hack?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I am a hack because I was removing a pine tree. I should give you my firewood conveyer so you can stack your bull#### higher.


----------



## Rickytree

yet another unintelligent answer. Explain the jeans tubbs. you don't think you look like a hack? take a better look


----------



## benn

Hey guys, why dont you get together and talk face to face? This thread is the very reason I hardly come here. AS stands for Aloadof####E. :angry2: :msp_w00t:


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am a hack because I was removing a pine tree. I should give you my firewood conveyer so you can stack your bull#### higher.



Oh that's priceless..............it's a spruce you MORON...good luck with the test this winter idiot ....you'll need it.


----------



## Rickytree

benn said:


> Hey guys, why dont you get together and talk face to face? This thread is the very reason I hardly come here. AS stands for Aloadof####E. :angry2: :msp_w00t:




so comment on the video or ......whatever....


----------



## treeclimber101

benn said:


> Hey guys, why dont you get together and talk face to face? This thread is the very reason I hardly come here. AS stands for Aloadof####E. :angry2: :msp_w00t:



That's prolly why no one cares if your here or laying in a ditch with your pants around your ankles ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am a hack because I was removing a pine tree. I should give you my firewood conveyer so you can stack your bull#### higher.



so who's the hack... you don't even know the difference between a Pine and a Spruce tree. :msp_lol:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> so who's the hack... you don't even know the difference between a Pine and a Spruce tree. :msp_lol:



I do know the difference. How comes you won't answer my question about if you live in the ghetto


----------



## treeclimber101

Ya know I have asked like 4 ####ing times to have this video reposted and still nothing , can someone put it back up I mean damn I've asked nice and now I am just getting bitter !


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I do know the difference. How comes you won't answer my question about if you live in the ghetto



I don't think Canada has ghettos ! I mean it's all kinda nice there i think


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't think Canada has ghettos ! I mean it's all kinda nice there i think



Look at his videos


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> I do know the difference. How comes you won't answer my question about if you live in the ghetto





No I don't live in the ghetto idiot. You don't know the diff because you called it a pine when it is a spruce. Nice try Moron!


----------



## Rickytree

Oh deeva give it a rest.


----------



## Rickytree

Removal of Oak spar - YouTube


ya that ghetto, the place was right on the lake and worth mill or 2


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> No I don't live in the ghetto idiot. You don't know the diff because you called it a pine when it is a spruce. Nice try Moron!



Sorry oh master baiter tree god. I typed pine instead of spruce on my phone responding to your ghetto hack. Funny how others that live near you tell me your a hack that's full of yourself.


----------



## Rickytree

Ash drop - YouTube

another one right out in the ghetto


----------



## Blakesmaster

Am I the only one that burst out laughing that this... 



treeclimber101 said:


> Ya know I have asked like 4 ####ing times to have this video reposted and still nothing , can someone put it back up I mean damn I've asked nice and now I am just getting bitter !



....was followed by this 2 posts later?



2treeornot2tree said:


> Look at his videos



Some days you guys can really crack me up.


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sorry oh master baiter tree god. I typed pine instead of spruce on my phone responding to your ghetto hack. Funny how others that live near you tell me your a hack that's full of yourself.



who were you talking to deeva.........please explain the jeans genius............your a clown


----------



## Rickytree

Blakesmaster said:


> Am I the only one that burst out laughing that this...
> 
> 
> 
> ....was followed by this 2 posts later?
> 
> 
> 
> Some days you guys can really crack me up.



Fatty is a real genius. no sense at all.


----------



## Rickytree

Rickytree said:


> View attachment 251987
> Say are those acid wash or stone wash jeans? and whose the hack?



someone tell me that this isn't a hack........ are you freaking kidding me........ you are pathetic.......new boots.. belt looks like it never been used and a 12 or more foot lanyard......quite comical ......... you should be proud....... hack!!!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Rickytree said:


> Fatty is a real genius. no sense at all.



I think he was telling a joke. At Eddie's expense. Like Paul, I got bored after a few minutes and the music did suck. The fux wrong with you Canadians? Couldn't find your Celine Dion cassette?


----------



## Rickytree

so 2eatornot2eat are they acid wash? cuz they look real ghetto..


----------



## tree MDS

Rickytree said:


> Fatty is a real genius. no sense at all.



Lmao.. maybe you guys can meet at niagra falls and settle this like men!! 

Just make sure jarod doesn't get nasty and bite your ear off or something!! Hahaha...


----------



## Rickytree

ya that close for me. maybe go for hike down the gorge.


----------



## Rickytree

What's to settle ...someone calling another person a hack........meanwhile look at him... talking about the house in my video's ........what does that have to do with anything..........just pathetic


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> I think he was telling a joke. At Eddie's expense. Like Paul, I got bored after a few minutes and the music did suck. The fux wrong with you Canadians? Couldn't find your Celine Dion cassette?



I don't know why I click on them and my iPad says it cant link to YouTube , but my YouTube account is activated ! Whatever #### me I guess , whatever ! I am over it :msp_angry:


----------



## Rickytree

another ghetto house with a inground pool in the back..

RickytreeandLand's channel - YouTube


----------



## treeclimber101

All I ask is when someone puts a video they post the actual video to the post , then I can click the play button and check it out , but anyway I am busy anyway watching Gangland on a and e


----------



## Rickytree

Rickytree said:


> another ghetto house with a inground pool in the back..
> 
> RickytreeandLand's channel - YouTube



here's it


Dead Maple in Backyard - YouTube[video=youtube;4acgUoWcBB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4acgUoWcBB8&list=UUEacTVso3nFz1EH2mxigguQ&index=5&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> so 2eatornot2eat are they acid wash? cuz they look real ghetto..



You keep saying about acid wash. Do you have a complex? I dont need fancy pants to climb trees. I actually know quite a few climbers that climb in jeans. See the difference is that our jeans are the proper size and arent hanging down around our ass like your ghetto jeans do.

Did you get that tractor trailer load of flour for you woman yet?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> here's it
> 
> 
> Dead Maple in Backyard - YouTube[video=youtube;4acgUoWcBB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4acgUoWcBB8&list=UUEacTVso3nFz1EH2mxigguQ&index=5&feature=plcp[/video]



I bet your boyfriend actually cut that tree down for you. If I made a video of every tree i pulled over with back lean, arborsite would crash.


----------



## Rickytree

k clown... lets see a video tough guy ............... lets see these skillls .....oh your to busy cutting down pine trees right ......... it's a spruce MORON.......... No chainsaw protection meathead.....thats what I am talking about.......your the hack from way back.....asscrack......


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> here's it
> 
> 
> Dead Maple in Backyard - YouTube[video=youtube;4acgUoWcBB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4acgUoWcBB8&list=UUEacTVso3nFz1EH2mxigguQ&index=5&feature=plcp[/video]



Is that your woman in the video at 1:07. If it is i can see why you are so bitter.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> k clown... lets see a video tough guy ............... lets see these skillls .....oh your to busy cutting down pine trees right ......... it's a spruce MORON.......... No chainsaw protection meathead.....thats what I am talking about.......your the hack from way back.....asscrack......



Chainsaw protection while climbing trees? whos the moron? that would be you.


----------



## Rickytree

here you go 101


[video=youtube;qEdSXEGaQtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEdSXEGaQtM&list=UUEacTVso3nFz1EH2mxigguQ&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Chainsaw protection while climbing trees? whos the moron? that would be you.



are you for real..................hilarious ........stop now while your ahead ........well actually your a meathead with a overweight body


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> here you go 101
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;qEdSXEGaQtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEdSXEGaQtM&list=UUEacTVso3nFz1EH2mxigguQ&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]



Nice pants. D bag


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Nice pants. D bag




professional climbing pants MORON. but you wouldn''t know anything about that...would you


----------



## treeclimber101

I do not get the music at All but to each his own


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> are you for real..................hilarious ........stop now while your ahead ........well actually your a meathead with a overweight body



Please do explain. Something must have been lost while crossing the border like your teeth were.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Is that your woman in the video at 1:07. If it is i can see why you are so bitter.



Lol!! Love the tunes!!


----------



## Rickytree

Man I don't get it .......dont like the music mute it and pull up a song from your own computer...turn on the radio....who cares ....what diff does it make......man


----------



## tree MDS

Rickytree said:


> professional climbing pants MORON. but you wouldn''t know anything about that...would you



Never heard of such a thing... do they make them ass-less??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> here's it
> 
> 
> Dead Maple in Backyard - YouTube[video=youtube;4acgUoWcBB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4acgUoWcBB8&list=UUEacTVso3nFz1EH2mxigguQ&index=5&feature=plcp[/video]



If you were a real tree guy, you won't have pussed out and dropped half that tree in the neighbors yard. Take your ladder home and use it to clean your windows. If you got windows in that thing you call a house. Buy a throw line and throw ball.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> professional climbing pants MORON. but you wouldn''t know anything about that...would you



Do they make you feel like a professional tree climber?


----------



## treeclimber101

I thought rickytree was the other Canadian who made the crane video with the death metal song , that music kicked ass LOL !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I was checking out your website rickytree. Hope you didnt pay to much for it. :hmm3grin2orange:

Well at least i know your used to being the butt of jokes.







Were you posing for your boyfriend?






That lanyard looks longer then mine. Not quite sure why your making fun of mine.


----------



## Rickytree

tree MDS said:


> Lol!! Love the tunes!!



Thanks , listen to all kinds...maybe some hank williams 111


----------



## Rickytree

Fatass didn't pay much.....try FREE


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> Fatass didn't pay much.....try FREE



I could tell. My 3 yr old could make a better website. Funny thing is that was your only comeback. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rickytree

your a joke clown. typed the wrong word? nice. truth is you called it a pine. you are a joke and everyone knows this.


----------



## Rickytree

Talking about come backs.....where's your video...and not the chili eating one Pig


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Idiot. I have to go cut a tree off a house so I will make fun of you later


----------



## Rickytree

K fatass you go do that. While u'r out .........get a life.... and a book on tree id......that 's if you can read it......maybe your 3 yr old can read it for you. you got a kid ......wow what you do get her drunk and passed out .......


----------



## treeclimber101

Rickytree said:


> K fatass you go do that. While u'r out .........get a life.... and a book on tree id......that 's if you can read it......maybe your 3 yr old can read it for you. you got a kid ......wow what you do get her drunk and passed out .......



She would of have been drunk and passed out for 9 months , man hell if he can do that he's the damn man ! Right !!!!! Jesus auntie M the skies twirling here like a washing machine


----------



## Rickytree

I'm talking about impregnating her. That doesn't take 9 months. with that fat windbag probably 9 seconds.


----------



## treeclimber101

Rickytree said:


> I'm talking about impregnating her. That doesn't take 9 months. with that fat windbag probably 9 seconds.



Ohhh actually planting the seed ! That don't take long !


----------



## tree MDS

Rickytree said:


> I'm talking about impregnating her. That doesn't take 9 months. with that fat windbag probably 9 seconds.



How did you guys end up hating on each other, anyway? I missed that part. Jarod seems like such a nice guy.. never expected to hear him so pissed!! lol.


----------



## oscar4883

I don't visit this site often anymore and this kind of dribble is part of the reason. I find it kinda sad that this bs fest has taken place over such a timespan. Funny and sad that some dude from the internet you never met is on your mind so much. lol Ghetto and fat jokes is what it has come down to? Whats next trash talk about each others mother?


----------



## treeclimber101

oscar4883 said:


> i don't visit this site often anymore and this kind of dribble is part of the reason. I find it kinda sad that this bs fest has taken place over such a timespan. Funny and sad that some dude from the internet you never met is on your mind so much. Lol ghetto and fat jokes is what it has come down to? Whats next trash talk about each others mother?



buzzkill alert


----------



## Toddppm

How many pages of this? 

Wait, is Rickytree the ex partner too? 

I hate when I miss an episode.


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> How many pages of this?
> 
> Wait, is Rickytree the ex partner too?
> 
> I hate when I miss an episode.


Ohhhhh the plot thickens LOL


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> How many pages of this?
> 
> Wait, is Rickytree the ex partner too?
> 
> I hate when I miss an episode.



Lol.. who shot JR, or was it all just a dream?? Lmao.


----------



## Rickytree

tree MDS said:


> How did you guys end up hating on each other, anyway? I missed that part. Jarod seems like such a nice guy.. never expected to hear him so pissed!! lol.



quote"its like watching two grown men stroke each other off." that and calling me a hack. This coming from a guy that wear acid was jeans to work and doesn't think that chainsaw pants should be worn in a tree and calls a spruce tree a pine.......wow that adds up to a guy that has no business being in business. :bang:


----------



## treeclimber101

Rickytree said:


> quote"its like watching two grown men stroke each other off." that and calling me a hack. This coming from a guy that wear acid was jeans to work and doesn't think that chainsaw pants should be worn in a tree and calls a spruce tree a pine.......wow that adds up to a guy that has no business being in business. :bang:



Maybe a spruce is a pine around his parts .


----------



## Rickytree

doubt it. The problem is people saying very idiotic things when they are as dumb as they come. Trying to make themselves feel or look intelligent. I am done with the name calling and will respond in a civil or calculating manner. Comment on the video and leave the grade 3 antics out of it.


----------



## tree MDS

Rickytree said:


> doubt it. The problem is people saying very idiotic things when they are as dumb as they come. Trying to make themselves feel or look intelligent. I am done with the name calling and will respond in a civil or calculating manner. Comment on the video and leave the grade 3 antics out of it.



Lol, you're starting to sound more whipped up and meek than murph (who's thread apparently died, lol), just saying.


----------



## Rickytree

tree MDS said:


> Lol, you're starting to sound more whipped up and meek than murph (who's thread apparently died, lol), just saying.



How many A$$holes can I tear up? done with it. I proved my point and that's that.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> How many A$$holes can I tear up? done with it. I proved my point and that's that.



You didnt prove crap other then your a HACK! Its really funny that i posted some legitmate questions and all you could come back with is I am fat. I know i am fat, so what your mom still likes me. Funny thing is you mentioned IQ, well i bet i got you there too. Sorry just not your day. Can you post up some more videos so i can laugh myself to sleep.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Maybe a spruce is a pine around his parts .



Actually most people around here do call spruces pines. Cant count the times on 2 hands that i went out to quote a price for a removal for a pine and it was a spruce.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Actually most people around here do call spruces pines. Cant count the times on 2 hands that i went out to quote a price for a removal for a pine and it was a spruce.



Oh I get it I am just funning with ya


----------



## Rickytree

Those people that call spruces, pines don't know what they are talking about. They are homeowners you blockhead. what questions? you haven't answered the question if they were acid wash yet?


----------



## Rickytree

Oh by the way you are suppost to wear chainsaw protection when in the tree. You don't know this......... really . actually it really doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Actually most people around here do call spruces pines. Cant count the times on 2 hands that i went out to quote a price for a removal for a pine and it was a spruce.



thought so .....you need your fingers to count with...... just amazing


----------



## Rickytree

Hack is wearing acid wash jeans anytime, calling a spruce a pine tree, not wearing saw protection, wearing spurs for trims, sound familiar? its like looking in a mirror!


----------



## Rickytree

I would like to hear these legitimate questions..........really all you came up with was flour jokes.........your freaking bipolar..and a complete numbskull.


----------



## Rickytree

View attachment 252211
Using a chainsaw and only one point of attachment, no saw protection,terrible acid wash. Hack!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Are you done ranting yet. All i keep reading is blah blah fat blah blah pine. You dont have to wear chain saw protection paints while in the tree. Talking about ppe. DIdnt i see a video of yours that you werent wearing proper ppe. Oh yeah thats right i did 

HACK.


----------



## Rickytree

View attachment 252213
another one, one point of attachment and using a chainsaw right beside the only rope he has holding him up. Hack


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> View attachment 252213
> another one, one point of attachment and using a chainsaw right beside the only rope he has holding him up. Hack



Are you blind and retarted? its a wire core flip line. Thought someone as good as you would have picked that up.


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Are you blind and retarted? its a wire core flip line. Thought someone as good as you would have picked that up.



doesn't matter your suppost to have 2 points of attachment.....ask around ...........clown


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Are you blind and retarted? its a wire core flip line. Thought someone as good as you would have picked that up.



learn how to spell.............you suck..you are just doing yourself in and its bloody hilarious.. mr.excuses....


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> learn how to spell.............you suck..you are just doing yourself in and its bloody hilarious.. mr.excuses....



Well sometimes you just dont have two points of attachment. Just like you dont always use two hands on your saw. I am sure your used to working your SMALL saw with just two fingers and a thumb. Where did you get your CA from? a Cracker jack box?


----------



## Rickytree

View attachment 252228
here it is .........pure magic


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> View attachment 252228
> here it is .........pure magic



Whats so magical about this pic. Did you just masturbate to my pic. Your a sick sick Ghetto gay hack.


----------



## tree MDS

I think I remember something about Canada having different laws with the chainsaw protective pants.. not sure though. Anyone? Deevo? (Hahaha)

And yeah, wire core flip doesn't equal two tie in points, and don't think you can't cut that thing.. especially with 300 lbs leaning back on it. Lol.


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> You didnt prove crap other then your a HACK! Its really funny that i posted some legitmate questions and all you could come back with is I am fat. I know i am fat, so what your mom still likes me. Funny thing is you mentioned IQ, well i bet i got you there too. Sorry just not your day. Can you post up some more videos so i can laugh myself to sleep.



So what are these legitmate questions.......it's legitimate ..you illiterate meathead


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I think I remember something about Canada having different laws with the chainsaw protective pants.. not sure though. Anyone? Deevo? (Hahaha)
> 
> And yeah, wire core flip doesn't equal two tie in points, and don't think you can't cut that thing.. especially with 300 lbs leaning back on it. Lol.



Its a 5/8" flip line. I do agree though, it could be cut in the right circumstance. You know just as i do, tree work is dangerous and sometime you do things your comfortable with that might not meet the letter of the law.


----------



## tree MDS

Rickytree said:


> So what are these legitmate questions.......it's legitimate ..you illiterate meathead



Yeah, but "Legitmate", sounds so much more ghetto!!


----------



## Rickytree

Questions???? thought so ... you had no legitimate question they were all grade 3 nonsense. now post a vid of you climbing a tree and dismantling it and we can see how not to do it. Why did you use the bucket to chunk down the wood?? I can't wait for this answer.


----------



## Rickytree

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, but "Legitmate", sounds so much more ghetto!!



ya and these clowns are all about the ghetto. and not spelling properly. and wearing acid wash jeans.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its a 5/8" flip line. I do agree though, it could be cut in the right circumstance. You know just as i do, tree work is dangerous and sometime you do things your comfortable with that might not meet the letter of the law.



I try and adhere to the two tie- in rule as much as possible. I would never do an entire conifer like that. Falling can cost you way more time in the long run. Seriously.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I try and adhere to the two tie- in rule as much as possible. I would never do an entire conifer like that. Falling can cost you way more time in the long run. Seriously.



One good thing about being fat is you dont have to worry about your spikes digging in ecspecially on a SPRUCE.

Here a video of ricky with only one tie in.

[video=youtube;_GQnTxPas40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_GQnTxPas40[/video]


----------



## Rickytree

where are these legitimate questions?


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> One good thing about being fat is you dont have to worry about your spikes digging in ecspecially on a SPRUCE.
> 
> Here a video of ricky with only one tie in.
> 
> [video=youtube;_GQnTxPas40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_GQnTxPas40[/video]



the dig in more when your fat


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> the dig in more when your fat



Your like five minutes behind there ####ytree. I just said that.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> where are these legitimate questions?



You dont answer them, you just run like the little ##### you are. Look back and see my questions and answer them putz.


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> One good thing about being fat is you dont have to worry about your spikes digging in ecspecially on a SPRUCE.
> 
> Here a video of ricky with only one tie in.
> 
> [video=youtube;_GQnTxPas40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_GQnTxPas40[/video]



All the fat going to your head.....get on some med's ........bipolar freak


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> All the fat going to your head.....get on some med's ........bipolar freak



You must be from the ghetto the way you act. I will be right back. I am going to go put on my muck boots so i dont get bull#### on my good shoes.


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> You dont answer them, you just run like the little ##### you are. Look back and see my questions and answer them putz.



just ask them again........cus you know there wasn't any legitimate question you plug.....you need med's .......prozac


----------



## Rickytree

You are idiot and I am done with you. you have nothing to bring to the table....cuz you ATE IT!!!! BYE!!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> just ask them again........cus you know there wasn't any legitimate question you plug.....you need med's .......prozac



Why dont you just share the ones you get from your dealer! Did your mom get out yet for the 5-10 year charge for hooking?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> You are idiot and I am done with you. you have nothing to bring to the table....cuz you ATE IT!!!! BYE!!!



Guess that means i WIN. dbag


----------



## Rickytree

Anyone with worth while questions or comments will be responded to. 2eatornot2eat is on my ignore list and it's great.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

hey ricky your so gay. But guess you didnt hear this


----------



## Rickytree

Ground out the stump the other day and cooked the stumper.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> Ground out the stump the other day and cooked the stumper.



nobody cares. eat ####.


----------



## Rickytree

2eatornot2eat is blocked


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> 2eatornot2eat is blocked



Hack


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

hey ricky did you miss me today? I hope you didnt trip over a stick and brake your d##k today.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> hey ricky did you miss me today? I hope you didnt trip over a stick and brake your d##k today.



OMG let it go LOL !


----------



## rtsims

Seriously. I read 11 pages of this crap because the video on the first page wouldnt load for me. Then finally it was re-posted. Im dumber now than i was 11 pages ago. But i will admit it has me wondering, who S### in whos cheerios? Did i miss the begging of this fued in another thread or what?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

rtsims said:


> Seriously. I read 11 pages of this crap because the video on the first page wouldnt load for me. Then finally it was re-posted. Im dumber now than i was 11 pages ago. But i will admit it has me wondering, who S### in whos cheerios? Did i miss the begging of this fued in another thread or what?



Last week ####ytrees was going irate and nit picking everyones videos. Murph was stroking rickys ego, and i pointed it out. He didnt like it. Guess he cant take what he dishes out. I hold gruges a long time, so this is far from over.

Did you laugh at all while reading the 11 pages? I mean other then just a ####y rickys video.


----------



## Rickytree

Quite honestly it has to do with people not making their own video's and saying stupid third grade remarks.. thats it ....just jealousy. you think your all that. make a video then. Talk is cheap!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> Quite honestly it has to do with people not making their own video's and saying stupid third grade remarks.. thats it ....just jealousy. you think your all that. make a video then. Talk is cheap!!!!!!!!!!!



I have never said i was all that. It was you that said that. I am by far jealous of you. What you go to jail for?


----------



## Rickytree

Come meet with me in N.falls you fatass plug. worthless piece of garbage. You don't have a video cause you don't do anything remotely interesting enough for that. Plus it takes some intelligence, which you have none.. Anytime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fat Loser...Get a life....


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> Come meet with me in N.falls you fatass plug. worthless piece of garbage. You don't have a video cause you don't do anything remotely interesting enough for that. Plus it takes some intelligence, which you have none.. Anytime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fat Loser...Get a life....



No really i dont have a video because i dont feel the need to have grown men stroke my ego. You on the other hand must need there approval.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Are you gonna answer my question? what did you do to go to jail?


----------



## murphy4trees

2treeornot2tree said:


> Last week ####ytrees was going irate and nit picking everyones videos. Murph was stroking rickys ego, and i pointed it out. He didnt like it. Guess he cant take what he dishes out. I hold gruges a long time, so this is far from over.
> 
> Did you laugh at all while reading the 11 pages? I mean other then just a ####y rickys video.



Rickey's ego needs no stroking.. and I just call it like I see it... If you can't recognize a high degree in mastery in some of those cuts, its simply above your head.. Remember I also got an invitation to meet him at Niagra.. funny huh? I think I was the last...


----------



## Blakesmaster

murphy4trees said:


> Rickey's ego needs no stroking.. and I just call it like I see it... If you can't recognize a high degree in mastery in some of those cuts, its simply above your head.. Remember I also got an invitation to meet him at Niagra.. funny huh? I think I was the last...



Maybe he just really likes to see the falls. They are very pretty...


----------



## Rickytree

murphy4trees said:


> Rickey's ego needs no stroking.. and I just call it like I see it... If you can't recognize a high degree in mastery in some of those cuts, its simply above your head.. Remember I also got an invitation to meet him at Niagra.. funny huh? I think I was the last...



Thanks Murph! When you come down, we're going to the Sundowner. its a strip joint. the best in the area. And another one right beside. and beside that is a massage parlor ....so ...Good Times...


----------



## Zale

Rickytree said:


> Thanks Murph! When you come down, we're going to the Sundowner. its a strip joint. the best in the area. And another one right beside. and beside that is a massage parlor ....so ...Good Times...



You live in Canada. Murphy lives in USA. He'll be going up to see you and your whores.


----------



## Rickytree

Zale said:


> You live in Canada. Murphy lives in USA. He'll be going up to see you and your whores.



That's a open invitation. The more the Harrier. And I'm not talking the women.


----------



## treeclimber101

Rickytree said:


> That's a open invitation. The more the Harrier. And I'm not talking the women.



Oh #### now I wanna come down , and see the Harry whores ! I like it when it looks like buckwheats in a leg lock LOL , you got that there right ! Ehh!


----------



## Rickytree

I guess. Whatever floats u'r boat. You looking for some 70's muff , sounds like...


----------

